# FS: TiVo Roamio OTA - Open Box



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I am selling a TiVo Roamio OTA on eBay. It is unused, with new power adapter, in original box. (New in open box.)

NOTE: I am including a Premiere Series 4 IR remote with this TiVo. The Roamio RF remote is not included.

Bidding starts at $24.95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121589917800


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Roamio OTA has been sold.


----------

